# wyeast 1026



## tcc (7/7/13)

craftbrewer have this in stock, im planning on doing Dr Smurtos' english IPA, anything else worth trying with this yeast?


----------



## manticle (7/7/13)

Is that the cask ale PC?

My favourite UK next to 1469. I have an all challenger bitter in the recipe DB somewhere with this yeast. Cheers for the heads up. Will put in an order.


----------



## tcc (7/7/13)

Thanks Manticle I will have a look at your recipe

Seems like challenger is known to combine well with this yeast so I will definitely check out the combo


----------



## RdeVjun (7/7/13)

Noticed CB had 1026PC available in their yeast specials section the other day but thought it must have been a mistake as their listing had the old 2010 manufactured date from when this strain last went round, but then lo! and behold, I discover its in Wyeast's PC range again. B)
I'm not whinging about this development that's for sure, it is an awesomely tasty strain for just about any British style, I'm with manticle- its up there with 1469. I've already grabbed a few packs, my last precious slants were duds, some slurry from a kind friend also bombed, so I was one disappointed and sad camper. Not any more! -_-


----------

